# Purely - reviews please!



## pinkfluffyballs (Sep 7, 2010)

Just tried Eric on purely pouches from pets at home. Got him the fish
ones which look quiet nice, big pieces of fish. Was wondering whether he would be ok on this instead of his normal meat as he seems to adore it whereas he has recently gone off his normal meat, nearly every
brand! He usually has one pouch a day in two halves and biscuits available all the time.

Thoughts and reviews welcome!


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

it isnt bad food i think its like 60% meat isnt it?

cats do go fof food and like variety, we change every so often or its boring


----------



## charleecat (Nov 26, 2009)

Can't say I've ever heard of Purely so cannot give review.

Charleecat likes variety too. It's her birthday tomorrow so I have bought two tins of Gourmet Solitaire (shrimp) as a special treat! :aureola:


----------



## alisondalziel (Oct 8, 2008)

Purely is a reasonable quality food range made by Pets @ Home. They do both wet and dry.

I've tried the wet and thought it was ok but as said before, cats DO go off food if you don't rotate and change what you're feeding.

Read over the A-Z of foods (especially wet) in the health & nutrition section, written by Hobbs, it's very very good and will give you lots of ideas so you can vary his diet.

I recommend Zooplus for buying food, it stocks a great deal of the foods mentioned in the A-Z. :thumbup:

Eric looks like a little sweetie!!


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

alisondalziel said:


> Purely is a reasonable quality food range made by Pets @ Home. They do both wet and dry.
> 
> I've tried the wet and thought it was ok but as said before, cats DO go off food if you don't rotate and change what you're feeding.
> 
> ...


off topic, hows your girl doing?


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

I recommend it. Good quality food for the price.


----------



## alisondalziel (Oct 8, 2008)

Still waiting. Day 63 tomorrow.

I'm sooo tired every sound has be bolting out of bed lol.

She's been doing a lot of stretching today and the poor soul just seems so fed up!!

(sorry for hijacking this post)


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

I'd recommend it but given that cats are individualists and fussy buggers, who knows  I feed my kittens from weaning on mostly a raw diet but need to have them on something 'commercial' too for the sake of their (eventually) new owners. 

I started buying the chicken variety kitten pouches a few months ago when they were on offer. Prior to buying it the whole litter had flatly refused any commercial food but devoured the Purely and ever since have refused to eat any other type of kitten food. The thing i particularly liked that however much they ploughed through it never gave them loose motions as can happen with a lot of tinned/pouched cat food when they're mainly on a raw diet. Now of course its back to its regular price


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

i used to use the dry when it had a high meat content but they`ve recently changed the ingredients and the quality isn`t the same anymore.

the wet food it really depends on which one you`re talking about. one of them has 50% meat content and the other 90%. i wouldn`t touch the 50% one personally but the other one seems to be really good and is also hypoallergenic which is another bonus i think


----------



## BSH (Jul 28, 2010)

I am probably tempting fate here but...

My cats have never been keen on any commercial cat foods. They will eat Bozita on occasions, but soon tire of it after a day or two at most. It also makes their poops smell I found. Almost everything else coming in a pouch or tin is viewed with utter distain by them!  They were eating mainly raw minces from Darlings. However, in recent weeks they started turning their noses up at these raw minces (no idea why, I wondered if the recipe had been changed?), so I thought I would give Purely a try and I am pleasantly suprised.

They both like the pouches, both the chicken and fish adult varieties. They especially like the tins which are all fish varieties. However, they will not eat the 90% meat "Scrummy Yummy" varieties though, they just sniff it and walk away!

After 2 weeks they are still eating Purely, which is a record for them for a commercial tinned/ pouch food.

The food itself looks good quality. The nutrional analysis is not bad (a bit low in fats for my liking). There are certainly higher meat content cat foods available, but that is irrelevant for me as my cats will not eat them and believe me, I have tried most of them! Finding a commercial food my two will actually eat is a fantastic find for me. Long may they continue to eat it!

Mine do also eat Applaws dry food, mainly in the week and some raw meats/ minces too.


----------



## Milly Cat (Nov 20, 2010)

Milly has been happily tucking into Purely wet kitten pouches for the 3 months we've had her. I've been trying her on Nature's Menu to give her a bit of variety but she just licks off the gravy and leaves the meat despite it being higher meat content than Purely - I guess there is no accounting for kitten's tastes . Looking forward to when we can move her on to adult food as there seems to be a lot more variety in adult food ranges; only another 4 or so months to go...

Purely dry food is a different story - the change in recipe has not agreed with her stomach at all.


----------



## MaryA (Oct 8, 2010)

Milly Cat said:


> Looking forward to when we can move her on to adult food as there seems to be a lot more variety in adult food ranges; only another 4 or so months to go...


I have learned on here that kitten food is a bit of a con. Kittens can eat cat food and be fine nutritionally. I'm sure others will advise you more. I certainly don't think for one minute you have to wait for four months!!


----------



## BSH (Jul 28, 2010)

MaryA said:


> I have learned on here that kitten food is a bit of a con. Kittens can eat cat food and be fine nutritionally. I'm sure others will advise you more. I certainly don't think for one minute you have to wait for four months!!


I agree. Mine have eaten adult food since they were 4 months old.


----------



## pinkfluffyballs (Sep 7, 2010)

Eric has adult dry now and mostly adult wet too. Kitten food is a bit of a rip off when you think about it.


----------



## Cazza1974 (Sep 23, 2009)

Well both my 2 love Purely. They do go through phases though. I have got the dry their for them but they are eating Whiskas at the moment, so just waiting for them both to turn their noses up at that then will start giving them Purely again.


----------



## Powbangwallop (Oct 20, 2012)

The new formula contains grape, tomato, and maize glutten .

These can all be considered toxic to cats in some way, the latter being a common allergy. 

My 6 year old moggie started to experience symptoms of severe diarrhea somewhat similar to poisoning or c-diff (vetinary opinion) upon changing to this food. She would leak every 2-4 hours without having time to get to the door or litter tray. 

My advice is more investigation should be put into whether this product remains on the market, not let alone in your cat bowl. Avoid like the plague.


----------



## Durhamchance (Aug 2, 2012)

Darcy enjoys the kitten chicken variety wet pack, we use it to add variety to her food choices. 

Reasonably priced too


----------



## catgeoffrey (Jun 28, 2012)

Geoffrey has the fish Purely and loves it. He has it on rotation with AC, Grau and Bozita. :thumbup:


----------

